# Old Forester Questions



## wooddamon1 (Jan 28, 2015)

Hello all,

  I was gifted an old Forester stove and plan on eventually installing it in my hunting shack after I restore it. I'm wondering if I need to add a damper. I plan on running the 6" pipe straight up through the ceiling/roof. I have no experience with wood stoves, but my brother in law does. I have pics on PB, but I can't seem to find which link to use on this forum. I'm sure I'll be asking more about the install, etc. as I get nearer to setting it up but was wondering if anyone has experience with this brand. I'll get some pics up after work today so you can check it out.

Very cool forum, I spent about 3 hours looking around when I found it and really enjoy the shared knowledge.  

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## pen (Jan 29, 2015)

In general, just as a word of warning, I keep two non-ul approved stoves at our cabin.  Last time we shopped for insurance it was a beast to find a place that would support us without installing UL approved units.

Not trying to discourage you, as the way the old stoves can chew through wood when needed is nice in a place that you might walk into that is extremely cold (whatever ambient temp is).

In all, a with the installation of a flue damper on a stove with an adequate chimney, to me, it's a matter of using it when needed and letting it alone if not.  

pen


----------



## coaly (Jan 30, 2015)

It's a Fisher copy, so most anything in the Fisher Forum pertains to your stove.
A flue damper is used to slow draft in a good drafting chimney, or becomes the only control when burning a double door stove with screen in place.
Depends on what kind of chimney you install. A damper installed in a good insulated 6 inch chimney will improve stove performance once you know how to use it.
This thread gives you an idea of the basics of operation. https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/new-fisher-owner.137880/


----------



## wooddamon1 (Feb 1, 2015)

Thanks guys, appreciate the info. I'll check out the link. The shack is 12x12 with a 6' loft, but I plan to eventually add on a kitchen/bunk room. It'll be pretty fun learning, nothing like wood heat.


----------



## coaly (Feb 1, 2015)

That's not a 12 X 12 foot shack anymore. It's a 12 X 12 foot oven.


----------



## wooddamon1 (Feb 1, 2015)

Yikes! Trying pics... I may look for a smaller stove, but i really like this one for the flat top sections. Already cooked on it in some iron pans. Would keeping a smaller fire be a pain if it's getting too hot?


----------



## coaly (Feb 1, 2015)

That's all you can do. A smaller fire will not allow the chimney flue to be hot enough to stay clean and require frequent cleaning. It needs to stay above 250* internally all the way up to prevent condensing water vapor from combustion from wetting the flue, allowing smoke particles to stick. That will create rapid creosote formation. And make sure you have an air intake into such a small space.


----------



## wooddamon1 (Feb 1, 2015)

Thanks coaly, I plan to have plenty of ventilation. I'll definitely keep checking the flue as well. Planning on getting lots of good, seasoned wood for the first years supply.


----------

